# Ethernet/USB/Modular phone jack converter???



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

HELP! 

My brother-in-law needs a way to set his mac laptop up to a dial-up connection. He only has usb, firewire, media card and ethernet ports on his laptop - no modular phone jacks. Is there a converter that he can use to get a dial-up connection through the usb or ethernet ports? I have looked, but couldn't find any. Any of you mac users find a way to use dial-up?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

OptimusPrime said:


> HELP!
> 
> My brother-in-law needs a way to set his mac laptop up to a dial-up connection. He only has usb, firewire, media card and ethernet ports on his laptop - no modular phone jacks. Is there a converter that he can use to get a dial-up connection through the usb or ethernet ports? I have looked, but couldn't find any. Any of you mac users find a way to use dial-up?


zoom makes a USB analog modem with a fax that should work, newegg and BB sells them


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I used to have a 300 baud converter 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...115042&cm_re=usb_modem-_-25-115-042-_-Product

Just check and make sure it has MAC drivers. I didnt see that listed on the product page.

Edit: This from the zoom website: The H08-15360 is a controller-based modem that works with operating systems supporting a USB client, including Windows, Macintosh, and Linux operating systems.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

What exactly does he need the dialup connection for? If FAX, a modem is OK, but for data, does he have a smartphone? He could use PdaNet (among other things) to tether it for Internet access.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a US Robotics USB external modem (powered by the USB port, too!) and I'm pretty sure that it has Mac drivers available for it.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will let him know all of this good information. He actually needs it because he lives in Alaska, and does not have DSL or cable broadband service in his area. He's one of the few that uses dial-up service to connect to the internet. I also suggested him looking into satellite broadband, but quite honestly - I don't know of anybody who has that.

Thanks for the good information!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OptimusPrime said:


> He actually needs it because he lives in Alaska, and does not have DSL or cable broadband service in his area.


It doesn't matter who you are or where you live, dial-up is insufferable in this day and age.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

OptimusPrime said:


> Thanks guys, I will let him know all of this good information. He actually needs it because he lives in Alaska, and does not have DSL or cable broadband service in his area. He's one of the few that uses dial-up service to connect to the internet. I also suggested him looking into satellite broadband, but quite honestly - I don't know of anybody who has that.
> 
> Thanks for the good information!


I have stayed at a cabin in the middle of nowhere that had satellite internet. I had always heard horror stories about it. Basically though, I had no issues with it for normal browsing. Even video was good most of the time. The only other downside may be the initial costs but they may have come down recently as well.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I used to have a 300 baud converter
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...115042&cm_re=usb_modem-_-25-115-042-_-Product
> 
> ...


My first modem was a 300 baud. When I got a 1200 baud I was amazed at how fast it was. 

To OptimusPrime, you should be able to pick from quite a few usb modems. I am kinda suprised that a Mac laptop doesn't have a phone jack. I have seen cases where the RJ45 is also the RJ11.

When we wired the hospital I worked in, we had nothing but RJ45s installed because they could be used as either voice or data.

Mike


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

OptimusPrime said:


> I also suggested him looking into satellite broadband, but quite honestly - I don't know of anybody who has that.
> 
> Thanks for the good information!


Another Satellite Internet customer here. As mentioned above, normal browsing and email are OK. Expensive, but it's all I can get. I do know Wild Blue is not available in AK, but the other company may be. Depending on how much he needs broadband, it may be a good investment for him. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks again, guys. Just spoke with him and he's going to check into all of your suggestions. Thanks again!


----------

